# New TegusOnly Tegu



## Jacobhreptiles (Feb 28, 2015)

this little fattie has been doing great! had him for a week or so and he is awesome! not the tamest yet but he is very ok with me, will puff up and walk off but hasn't even threatened to bite. so awesome


----------



## Walter1 (Mar 1, 2015)

Congrats. A beauty, of course. You get good stock from Rodney.


----------



## CzNik2 (Mar 25, 2015)

I ll be getting mine next week from Rodney... and Yes he is a super nice guy...


----------



## Brittany (Mar 28, 2015)

Got my chubby from him also congrats


----------



## CzNik2 (Mar 31, 2015)

How long have you had yours and was your super sweet? Mine has been a dream come true on sweetness!!!!


----------



## Jdkruse (May 9, 2015)

Hi all name here is Jason a I am new to the forums I have been considering buy a few tegu from this tegusonly. I like the idea of saving one from the wild instead of it being kill. My only concerns is and why I am reaching out is How are they health wise, and temperament, obviously they are wild. Also for those who have bought from him in the past Any and all feedback would be great I have owned and handled large lizards


----------



## Walter1 (May 10, 2015)

My own two come from Rodney. Healthy, fat tails, and were quick to tame. I doubt that they are any easier or harder to tame than those of any other source. I would buy from him again if I had room for another. I hope this helps you.


----------



## Brittany (May 10, 2015)

I've had my chubby for 4 months now and I couldn't be happier the second day I made an appointment for a vet to check him out to make sure he was healthy and to check if he had parasites because I knew he was wild caught. He was healthy and the test negative. He was and still is a sweet heart he was a little picky at first with eating but with a little tough love he eats mostly everything we give him! Best decision I made good luck with yours!


----------



## CzNik2 (May 10, 2015)

Yes I have had excellent luck own mine I have had mine maybe 3 months and he/she is an absolute sweetheart no need for taming they seam to just come tame!!! Mine eats and drinks I even feed from a spoon and chopsticks and he eats like a pig.... So I say go for it and good luck with your tegu!!! Rodney is awesome!!!


----------



## Rebecca Stout (May 15, 2015)

I suspect that a breeder, sold me one of his, and lied about it for whatever reasons. Wont go into why I believe that. Anyway, your dude looks just like my tegu!! She wasn't tame, but was nice. I've had her over a year now, and not ONCE has she even opened her mouth to threaten to bite. Like you said ... awesome.


----------



## loweryrr (Jun 26, 2015)

Jdkruse said:


> Hi all name here is Jason a I am new to the forums I have been considering buy a few tegu from this tegusonly. I like the idea of saving one from the wild instead of it being kill. My only concerns is and why I am reaching out is How are they health wise, and temperament, obviously they are wild. Also for those who have bought from him in the past Any and all feedback would be great I have owned and handled large lizards


Hes a great guy doing a good thing. I got my tegu yesterday from him and shes everything I wanted in a tegu. She is still nervous but not at all aggressive.


----------

